# What province / city has the most construction going on at the minute



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi

I'm planning on moving to Canada in early Aug 2012. I have worked in construction for the past 10 years as a on site engineer / foreman. At the minute i'm not sure what province / city to move to. 



Can anyone tell me what province/city that there are alot of construction going on at the minute? I have been told that this province is Saskatchewan, can anyone confirm?




Thanks alot for your replys


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What visa are you coming on?


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> What visa are you coming on?


I have the one year IEC visa. 
I would like to relocate to a province / city that has a bit of life but also there are a lot of construction going on where it may be easier to pick up a job?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Pat111 said:


> I have the one year IEC visa.
> I would like to relocate to a province / city that has a bit of life but also there are a lot of construction going on where it may be easier to pick up a job?


Okay. There's lots of construction projects in Toronto which also probably has the best nightlife in Canada.


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Okay. There's lots of construction projects in Toronto which also probably has the best nightlife in Canada.



Thanks for reply.
Yes i thought about Toronto, but from reading posts on forums it sounds like everyone is going there and there are alot of competition for jobs. Is there anywhere else that you know where there is a boom in construction (they are really building up a city)

Do you work in the construction sector, in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes Toronto is popular but there is a reason for that. That's where many jobs are. No I am not in the construction industry.


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

I am i Saskatoon and there seems to be plenty of Construction going on with house prices rising monthly. 
what part of donegal are ya from pat


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Andy H for the reply 

I'm from a town called Rathmullan, are you from Donegal yourself?

I will do a bit of research on Saskatoon. Do you work the construction industry out there yourself and is it a nice place to live?


What's the price of live like where you are?


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

Pat111 said:


> Thanks Andy H for the reply
> 
> I'm from a town called Rathmullan, are you from Donegal yourself?
> 
> ...


From Carrick originally, over here this last 2 weeks working for a consulting Engineering Company but I speciallise in Wastewater. Saskatoon is a nice place, cost of living reasonable, probably cheaper than Calgary and WAY cheaper than Toronto.


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice part of the country 


Thanks for the reply Andy


----------



## IHateTaxis (Jun 30, 2012)

*Trends*

Hi Pat,

I'm from British Columbia (BC). I don't work in construction... but I looked up some statistics for you. Can't say I understand it all, but..... 

It seems that things are relatively flat here in BC. 

Ontario does seem to have the biggest overall increase. They _are_ the biggest province, but it's a clear trend vs other provinces. The GTA (Greater Toronto Area) is up, but not hugely. Looks like Northern Ontario is where the most action is at, biggest increases. Rest of the province looks flat.

Lots of growth in Alberta, steady increases. Confirms what i hear on the news... I always hear about worker shortages in Northern Alberta (check into Fort McMurray?)

At first glance, Saskatchewan appears flat, but it is up steady for the the past 3 years. Seems a good idea to keep exploring.

Hope this helps. 

Roberta 



Pat111 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm planning on moving to Canada in early Aug 2012. I have worked in construction for the past 10 years as a on site engineer / foreman. At the minute i'm not sure what province / city to move to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Roberta

Thank you very much for your reply thats a massive help.
I will do some research based on your mail.



Thanks
Pat


----------

